# We had a great day at the dog show



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So, we were going to Valejo to see Stacy and Marina and meet up with Cindy, DH and Lilly and Daisy. It was a long drive, but a beautiful drive through bucolic scenes...sheep and goats and all the wonders of the country in late spring.
I was so excited. Too excited in fact. We ran to the place where the Maltese where and I was simply breathless to see those amazing beauties. I introduced myself to Stacy...oh my, she is such a sweetheart...you wouldn't believe it. She actually let me hold Elena(?) and I was just overwhelmed. I have never before actually touched a show Malt. Oh sigh, she is an angel and so beautiful. 
Soon Cindy joined us and let me hold and cuddle her sweet little girls who I adore.
I took a few pics of the Malts, but mostly I was too excited to be bothered with the camera, so hubby took most of the pictures. Unfortunately, we didn't get a picture of Marina. She looked so pretty. She was wearing a beautiful suit and showed like a true pro. Dog showing is a very high class sport and I think it is really nice when the handlers dress up to the level of the sport. Marina does, with grace and charm.
I'm going to post just a couple of pictures, but also a link to the album on photobucket. If you are interested go there...and take special notice of the poodle:innocent:

Link to the album: Solano KC dog show pictures by SylieS - Photobucket





























Now if you do browse my whole album be sure to click on page two.

One more thing to add..........Stacey has the most remarkably beautiful green eyes:wub:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Glad you had a great day, Sylvia. Beautiful weather, beautiful dogs, and good friends ... it doesn't get any better than that! Loved the pictures, even the poodle!! Hopefully Stacy will jump in here. I think my new girl, Maltangel Heavenly Vision (aka Vision), is in pictures 6, 26 and 36. :biggrin: I couldn't agree more about Marina ... sweet, graceful, and soooo professional. Stacy sent me a video of Marina showing Vision in the group today. Very impressive how well Marina presented a young dog, especially having to walk her in grass for the first time.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks like fun! I want to go to a dog show but just never have  I love the beautiful malts...actually all the dogs are beautiful and I love giant poodles! I've always wanted one but I think they might be a bit too large for me!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

Awwww.so beautiful.thanks to share pics with us.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing..looks like a great time.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The pics are great! I also loved the little Yorkie!! Glad that you had a great time!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like so much fun Sylie. Glad you had a good time with all the puppies!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I loved looking at those pics! 

That poodle puppy is adorable! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Dog shows are just so much fun. I'm glad you got to meet Stacy, Marina and crew. They are just so nice. I can't wait till winter when we get a lots of shows in Florida. It's one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

So glad you had fun and got to meet up with Stacy and Marina!:chili: I enjoyed your pics.:wub::wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Silvia....Great pictures! :heart:
It was soooooo hot :exploding: I thought I was going to melt.
I am sorry we did not stay very long but I think I was afraid that Daisy and Lilly were going to melt.

Stacy I always love to met up with you and I know we were planning to meet up and having a pup play date but I really don't do good in the heat and I swear it was somewhere in the kazillion degrees.

Marina is soooo grown up Stacy you should be very proud of her.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I messed up loading those pictures on photobucket and somehow got a lot of duplicates. There is a page two that doesn't come up on a slide show and can easily be overlooked. Orla, I agree that the black poodle puppy is adorable. However, when I said take special notice of the poodle I meant the white poodle. That picture was on page two and I'll bet most of you missed it. So here it is...I just couldn't resist.:blush::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I messed up loading those pictures on photobucket and somehow got a lot of duplicates. There is a page two that doesn't come up on a slide show and can easily be overlooked. Orla, I agree that the black poodle puppy is adorable. However, when I said take special notice of the poodle I meant the white poodle. That picture was on page two and I'll bet most of you missed it. So here it is...I just couldn't resist.:blush::HistericalSmiley:


wow, that one's hard to miss :HistericalSmiley: Glad you had fun at the show.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks like a fun day spent with the beautiful fluffs :wub: thanks for sharing!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you for sharing those pics! Wish I could have met up with you also....next time 
Stacy and Marina are warm, wonderful people! Happy you had a great day.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

looks like so much fun!!! it must be exciting to see so many beautiful malts in one place :-D loved all the pics of the malts!

hahaha--- i noticed that Poodle "view" and cracked up laughing!!!!! OMG- i wonder how much it takes to do...umm... that close of a shave?!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

The show sounded like so much fun. Lucky you to go!!! All the dogs look like winners :thumbsup:.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I messed up loading those pictures on photobucket and somehow got a lot of duplicates. There is a page two that doesn't come up on a slide show and can easily be overlooked. Orla, I agree that the black poodle puppy is adorable. However, when I said take special notice of the poodle I meant the white poodle. That picture was on page two and I'll bet most of you missed it. So here it is...I just couldn't resist.:blush::HistericalSmiley:


I did see this on page two but it is worthy of its own posting...you crack me up!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Great meeting you and your hubby Sylvia! Sorry it was so miserably hot - definitely not fun weather!

Love the pics you got! Nice poodle butt  I've gotten used to the show poodles but i remember the first time I saw them how disturbing they looked!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great pictures, Sylvia. I love dog shows. So many breeds and tons of grooming. Quite the show BEFORE the show Can anyone id the Maltese in your shots. I saw that Mary H showed us her new girl She is a vision


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Great pictures, Sylvia. I love dog shows. So many breeds and tons of grooming. Quite the show BEFORE the show Can anyone id the Maltese in your shots. I saw that Mary H showed us her new girl She is a vision


I hope Stacey comes back and tells us, because I don't remember. I know I met Carina's girl who is Cherry B's sister, but now I can't say who is who.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. I enjoyed this thread after a long Monday. I wish I knew which one was MaryH.


----------

